# Different breeds/different schedules?



## jessicamerrick (Jan 6, 2013)

In April I got three pullets, one ameraucana and two welsummers. They were all laying until fall, when they went through a mini molt of sorts. The welsummers have gone back to laying, for quite some time now, but my ameraucana has not. Is she just on a different daylight laying schedule because of the sshort days? Thanks in advance for any help!


----------



## kacyclements (Jan 16, 2013)

I'm still a beginner also but I read that you can put a light in their coop to trick them into thinking the season is longer. Daylight stimulates their laying. I think most of them will stop laying in winter if its cold enough and start again in spring


----------

